# 1080p LED Monitor for 15k



## rider (Nov 15, 2012)

My brother is interested to purchase a full HD 1080p monitor. His budget is about 15k. Main priority is Video quality and gaming. So, I suggested him Dell UltraSharp U2312HM or Dell S2440L. 
I know it is the comparison of IPS panel and VN panel. But in TFT Review I can see  S2440L with VN panel is better. We are confused, help us to solve.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

what is ur budget?


----------



## rider (Nov 15, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> what is ur budget?



kindly read my post above.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2012)

oops.... missed 15k lol... 
imo go for dell st 2420l

or u can go for dell ultrasharp u2312hm
amazing monitor


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 16, 2012)

Samsung S24B370H (24") would be an even better choice-should cost around 14k.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

Dell S2440L is a new monitor. Launched recently priced in US for 200 dollars at amazon.. no idea about here in India. The best thing I like about the monitor is 3000:1 contrast, deeper blacks, colour accuracy and edge-to-edge bezel just like macs. Check this review.



N@m@n said:


> oops.... missed 15k lol...
> imo go for dell st 2420l
> 
> or u can go for dell ultrasharp u2312hm
> amazing monitor



They have less than 1000:1 contrast.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

@rider: I suppose you've used a confusing word _"My brother is interested to purchase a *full HD 1080p laptop.* His budget is about 15k."_. Please rectify that.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @rider: I suppose you've used a confusing word _"My brother is interested to purchase a *full HD 1080p laptop.* His budget is about 15k."_. Please rectify that.



Oh! God. Why the hell I written *laptop*? 

So, What is the best price of Dell S2440L?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

I am suggesting you an cheaper alternative, *AOC i2353Ph* 23" IPS Full HD display @ 11.6K. It has HDMI and DVI input and also Speakers. But the best thing is it is an IPS panel based display at the price of normal TN Panel.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 16, 2012)

But for that price he should get a good monitor as the AOC is good but it has backlight bleeding which can be easily observed and also the quality can never be compared to a GOOD IPS PANEL LIKE THE DELL ULTRaSHARP!!!!!


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> But for that price he should get a good monitor as the AOC is good but it has backlight bleeding which can be easily observed and also the quality can never be compared to a GOOD IPS PANEL LIKE THE DELL ULTRaSHARP!!!!!



Don't want AOC. Dell S2440L is better than Dell UltraSharp U2312HM in TFT Central review. Please check it out.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 16, 2012)

nope i dont agree!!!!!


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> nope i dont agree!!!!!



Can you explain.. why?


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rider said:


> My brother is interested to purchase a full HD 1080p monitor. His budget is about 15k. Main priority is Video quality and gaming. So, I suggested him Dell UltraSharp U2312HM or Dell S2440L.
> I know it is the comparison of IPS panel and VN panel. But in TFT Review I can see  S2440L with VN panel is better. We are confused, help us to solve.



bro see these moniter 
asus VS239H-P
and LG IPS236V


----------



## rider (Nov 17, 2012)

chandan3 said:


> bro see these moniter
> asus VS239H-P
> and LG IPS236V



Prices?


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 17, 2012)

IPS Panel's clarity and image reproduction is unmatched, I would suggest Dell U2412M. I got it for 18k, 3k more and you get a 16:10 ratio and an Inch extra.
No HDMI though.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Prices?



bro all r under 15k
 ips and with HDMI port support.compare ASUS VS239H-P or
LG IPS236V or 
DELL S2440L and buy


----------



## rider (Nov 17, 2012)

AryaInk said:


> IPS Panel's clarity and image reproduction is unmatched, I would suggest Dell U2412M. I got it for 18k, 3k more and you get a 16:10 ratio and an Inch extra.
> No HDMI though.


 what about gaming response time of U2412M? Is it better than Dell 2440L


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 17, 2012)

I have Dell ST2220L and Dell U2412M and the difference is huge in terms of Picture/Video quality.
The difference in quality of TN and IPS panel is huge, the grey to grey response time differnece of 2ms is nothing in comparison.
In real life situation, you won't notice a differnece, the u2412 works perfect for gaming.

Some technical stuff.
 Your eyes are the 'most' limiting factor - they are 12.5ms on average. 
The IPS monitor is 8ms. 
ps3's run on 30fps, most experts consider 30 fps playable (borderline) and 50 fps good.

For more assurance : You might want to go through Display Myths Shattered: How Monitor & HDTV Companies Cook Their Specs - Page 1 | Maximum PC


----------



## rider (Nov 17, 2012)

But Dell 2440L is AMVA panel not TN panel. It beats U2312HM (IPS) in default colour accuracy, contrast, black levels etc.


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 18, 2012)

Aah didn't know that.
As far as I understand AMVA monitors are supposed to be in between the Ultrasharp series and lower end dell models. They do have some higher end feature and are still lower in cost.
For your requirements it makes more sense as it will save you some money. But I doubt it beats an ips panel in image reproduction. Why not take a demo for both and decide yourself, you can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

If can take the demo, why should I ask here in the forum? The seller don't allow to open and take demo until you purchase.
 Dell is good but quite U2412M is backward. It has not even HDMI port. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please someone give me practical review of Dell S2440L.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL why are worried about HDMI. It doesn't matter if the monitor is connected using, DVI or HDMI or Display port for that matter, All will give you the same image quality and there would be no difference. Get the monitor which has better quality not the additional features.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 19, 2012)

^ That's true, but, having an HDMI port has it's own advantage. Most of the devices, now a days, come with HDMI and mini HDMI ports and that lets you connect the display easily to the device.


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

> LOL why are worried about HDMI. It doesn't matter if the monitor is connected using, DVI or HDMI or Display port for that matter, All will give you the same image quality and there would be no difference. Get the monitor which has better quality not the additional features.



LOL, you don't know HDMI has lots of advantages. Like it supports to connect HD DTH and tablet/smartphone. Quality wise as per the TFT Central review Dell S2440L beats U2412M and U2312HM.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 19, 2012)

Go for the ultrasharp.


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Go for the ultrasharp.



Any specific reason? Are saying after reading new Dell S2440L review?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2012)

> LOL, you don't know HDMI has lots of advantages. Like it supports to connect HD DTH and tablet/smartphone. Quality wise as per the TFT Central review Dell S2440L beats U2412M and U2312HM.



Don't laugh that much, it won't help. All the advantages you are talking about is only valid if and only if the Monitor does have integrated Audio or speaker. The only differece between HDMI and DVI is that the 1st one can carry both audio and Video signal where DVI can only carry Video signal. The quality of image is exactly same for both.

And regarding HD DTH and Tablet/Smart Phone mini-HDMI output, a 100 bucks HDMI to DVI converter socket will just do fine.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Any specific reason? Are saying after reading new Dell S2440L review?


yes it has cause visually the dell ultra sharp is good in contrast than the s2440l and the response time is also good than the 2440l in terms of visual observation not from the given specs !!!!and also its not available in india so if u import it it will cost u like a hell ......like if the product is of INR 14000 the u will have to give around INR 14000 for shipping too so u will have to give INR 28000 for alll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rider (Nov 19, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> yes it has cause visually the dell ultra sharp is good in contrast than the s2440l and the response time is also good than the 2440l in terms of visual observation not from the given specs !!!!and also its not available in india so if u import it it will cost u like a hell ......like if the product is of INR 14000 the u will have to give around INR 14000 for shipping too so u will have to give INR 28000 for alll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Are you sure I am talking about S2440L. In the review the avg actual contrast of this model is 3159:1 i.e. about more than 4 times than of ultrasharp U2312HM (848:1). In specs they are 5000:1 and 1000:1 respectively. Even the blacks and colour accuracy is far better than it. The actual response time of S2440L is 5ms that comes in class 1, not bad at all.
Dell S2440L Review
Dell U2312HM Review
 The model is easily available in shops and ebay for 14k.


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 19, 2012)

rider said:


> If can take the demo, why should I ask here in the forum?


Ha ha ha, you sure ?



Cilus said:


> Don't laugh that much, it won't help. All the advantages you are talking about is only valid if and only if the Monitor does have integrated Audio or speaker. The only differece between HDMI and DVI is that the 1st one can carry both audio and Video signal where DVI can only carry Video signal. The quality of image is exactly same for both.
> 
> And regarding HD DTH and Tablet/Smart Phone mini-HDMI output, a 100 bucks HDMI to DVI converter socket will just do fine.


I will second that.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, you don't know HDMI has lots of advantages. Like it supports to connect HD DTH and tablet/smartphone. Quality wise as per the TFT Central review Dell S2440L beats U2412M and U2312HM.



Search before you make comments like this. I don't post unless I know. As Cilus said already there are practically no advantages, also even if you have inbuilt speakers then also you can opt for a second audio cable for audio and I am saying again, get the monitor which has better image quality. Rest is your choice as its your money after all.


----------



## AryaInk (Nov 19, 2012)

rider said:


> about more than 4 times than of ultrasharp U2312HM (848:1). In specs they are 5000:1 and 1000:1 respectively. Even the blacks and colour accuracy is far better than it.


4 Times more contrast then U2312HM... Hmmm.... What will happen to my eyes  What exactly it means ? I have not gone through those reviews.
I am not sure about the AMVA technology, but in a layman's understanding the contrast is increased by increasing the intensity of the backlight and that's how they make colors richer.
afa black accuracy goes, U2312HM is doing excellent for me.
There gotta be some reason why if the AMVA is better then IPS its selling for less and designers(including me) prefer an IPS panel.
And if it infact is better then u series(ips) then we already have the winner


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Don't laugh that much, it won't help. All the advantages you are talking about is only valid if and only if the Monitor does have integrated Audio or speaker. The only differece between HDMI and DVI is that the 1st one can carry both audio and Video signal where DVI can only carry Video signal. The quality of image is exactly same for both.
> 
> And regarding HD DTH and Tablet/Smart Phone mini-HDMI output, a 100 bucks HDMI to DVI converter socket will just do fine.



I am not laughing much, i was replying to gameranand becaused he LOL'd first.
Dell S2440L has both HDMI and 3.5mm audio jack and I can rely on a 100 buck adapter. I don't believe the quality will match as of HDMI gold plated cable.



gameranand said:


> Search before you make comments like this. I don't post unless I know. As Cilus said already there are practically no advantages, also even if you have inbuilt speakers then also you can opt for a second audio cable for audio and I am saying again, get the monitor which has better image quality. Rest is your choice as its your money after all.



I have searched and know what I comment, okay! U2412M/U2312HM doesn't have HDMI or audio jack. I don't believe in the quality of some 100 bucks chinese converter. Also IPS is less performer in contrast, black levels and default colours accuracy. (as per TFT Review)
I am here to know the monitor _which has better image quality_ this is why i made this thread. It seems like no one has reviewed or seen S2440L that's why everyone is suggesting backward models of ultrasharp series. 



AryaInk said:


> Ha ha ha, you sure ?



Listen man! I am asking to know from someone the practical review of the model S2440L and it's comparison with U2312HM.



AryaInk said:


> 4 Times more contrast then U2312HM... Hmmm.... What will happen to my eyes  What exactly it means ? I have not gone through those reviews.
> I am not sure about the AMVA technology, but in a layman's understanding the contrast is increased by increasing the intensity of the backlight and that's how they make colors richer.
> afa black accuracy goes, U2312HM is doing excellent for me.
> There gotta be some reason why if the AMVA is better then IPS its selling for less and designers(including me) prefer an IPS panel.
> And if it infact is better then u series(ips) then we already have the winner



Yea! after reading the reviews and benchmark scores. AMVA (S2440L) panel beats IPS (U2312HM) except in response time and luminescence. But I have to make sure how is it practically before the purchase online. The prices of IPS models may be less because it is used by professionals much.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

> Dell S2440L has both HDMI and 3.5mm audio jack and I can rely on a 100 buck adapter. I don't believe the quality will match as of HDMI gold plated cable.



Again talking nonsense. If you don't like 100 bucks adapter, there are plenty of good DVI-HDMI cables are available around 350 to 450 bucks with gold plated HDMI connector. One side is HDMI and other side is DVI, I used to use of of those with my BenQ G2220HD display. Get the one which provides you better quality, HDMI or DVI does not matter if you don't want to use your Monitor for bit streaming Audio through HDMI


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Again talking nonsense. If you don't like 100 bucks adapter, there are plenty of good DVI-HDMI cables are available around 350 to 450 bucks with gold plated HDMI connector. One side is HDMI and other side is DVI, I used to use of of those with my BenQ G2220HD display. Get the one which provides you better quality, HDMI or DVI does not matter if you don't want to use your Monitor for bit streaming Audio through HDMI



I am not talking nonsense. Why so furious bro? 
 I don't know about these good quality expensive converters. But still these IPS monitors have no audio jack or in-built speakers so that I can connect them with speaker system when I use HDMI cable and connct through HDMI to DVI adapter. How will I get the audio when when i use HDMI? Thanks for the help. But what do you say about the image quality of U2412M/U2312HM (IPS) versus new Dell S24440L (AMVA)? Do you have idea?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

rider said:


> I am not talking nonsense. Why so furious bro?
> I don't know about these good quality expensive converters. But still these IPS monitors have no audio jack or in-built speakers so that I can connect them with speaker system when I use HDMI cable and connct through HDMI to DVI adapter. How will I get the audio when when i use HDMI? Thanks for the help. But what do you say about the image quality of U2412M/U2312HM (IPS) versus new Dell S24440L (AMVA)? Do you have idea?



What do exactly want to do with this Monitor ?? If you'll connect it with PC then there is no point in moaning that it doesn't have inbuilt speakers and headphone port as you can connect then with CPU. If you'll use it with DTH then again you can connect it using DVI or adapters and for speakers you can go for a 2K speakers which would be much much better than the inbuilt speakers.
As for display quality I haven't used any of those monitors, however Sarath have used them and said that they are very good monitors as compared to other similar priced monitors.


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What do exactly want to do with this Monitor ?? If you'll connect it with PC then there is no point in moaning that it doesn't have inbuilt speakers and headphone port as you can connect then with CPU. If you'll use it with DTH then again you can connect it using DVI or adapters and for speakers you can go for a 2K speakers which would be much much better than the inbuilt speakers.
> As for display quality I haven't used any of those monitors, however Sarath have used them and said that they are very good monitors as compared to other similar priced monitors.



First of all mind you language, okay! You are not really helping here and if you didn't see  the display quality.. quietly back off! and play some violent video game to express your anger.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 20, 2012)

rider said:


> First of all mind you language, okay! You are not really helping here and if you didn't see  the display quality.. quietly back off! and play some violent video game to express your anger.



Yes guys, please keep up the forum's decency.

The point here to keep in mind is that once you connect your monitor/display using an HDMI, the audio will automatically be routed via the HDMI, and you won't be able to use the PC/Laptop Audio jack. (Please correct me if I'm wrong). I've experienced this in my AOC 2243FW2K monitor. Whnever I connect it to my laptop using the HDMI cable, the Audio port of my laptop becomes useless and since my monitor has a 3.5mm audio out jack, I am required to connect my speakers to that port for audio. Most of today's HDMI enabled displays do come with an analog audio jack, which lets you connect your speaker/home theatre to it. So, IMO, there's no point buying an HDMI enabled display without an Analog 3.5mm Audio Jack for Audio Out.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

rider said:


> First of all mind you language, okay! and if you didn't see  the display quality.. quietly back off!



I think I was very polite in that post. I think you should first learn how to talk to others rather than talking nonsense. I am outta this thread anyway, don't have to argue with someone like you. You ain't worth my time.


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> The point here to keep in mind is that once you connect your monitor/display using an HDMI, the audio will automatically be routed via the HDMI, and you won't be able to use the PC/Laptop Audio jack. (Please correct me if I'm wrong). I've experienced this in my AOC 2243FW2K monitor. Whnever I connect it to my laptop using the HDMI cable, the Audio port of my laptop becomes useless and since my monitor has a 3.5mm audio out jack, I am required to connect my speakers to that port for audio. Most of today's HDMI enabled displays do come with an analog audio jack, which lets you connect your speaker/home theatre to it. So, there's no point buying an HDMI enabled display without an Analog 3.5mm Audio Jack for Audio Out.



Bro, you are getting my point. By plugging through HDMI cable I will not able to use PC jack for audio and for audio I would have to use audio jack of monitor. So, using DVI to HDMI cable is worthless as there is no audio jack in U2412M and U2312HM (IPS). So, the point is in terms of features they are behind, in terms of contrast, colours and blacks they are behind S2440L (AMVA) so how is the image quality is better in U2412M and U2312HM?



gameranand said:


> I think I was very polite in that post. I think you should first learn how to talk to others rather than talking nonsense. I am outta this thread anyway, don't have to argue with someone like you. My time ain't worth it.



I always remain polite anyone can tell by reading this thread who is behaving nonsense. Neither I LOL'd like you nor used abusive word like "moaning" to show superiority I just defensed myself. Sorry, for wasting your gaming time.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Bro, you are getting my point. By plugging through HDMI cable I will not able to use PC jack for audio and for audio I would have to use audio jack of monitor. So, using DVI to HDMI cable is worthless as there is no audio jack in U2412M and U2312HM.


But AFAIK, both these dell models don't have an HDMI port, so, why are you confused with using an DVI to HDMI converter. If your PC supports DVI Output, use a DVI cable instead to connect it with the monitor. DVI doesn't carry audio signals, so it won't force audio through the cable and won't disable the PC audio ports.


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> But AFAIK, both these dell models don't have an HDMI port, so, why are you confused with using an DVI to HDMI converter. If your PC supports DVI Output, use a DVI cable instead to connect it with the monitor. DVI doesn't carry audio signals, so it won't force audio through the cable and won't disable the PC audio ports.



It's okay for PC but I will not able to listen TV via my HD DTH that only supports HDMI (no 3.5mm audio jack) 
I think I should wait for someone who saw S2440L in real life.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

> By plugging through HDMI cable I will not able to use PC jack for audio and for audio I would have to use audio jack of monitor.





> The point here to keep in mind is that once you connect your monitor/display using an HDMI, the audio will automatically be routed via the HDMI, and you won't be able to use the PC/Laptop Audio jack.



Cyberkid, the information you are providing is so wrong. It is not that if you connect your Display with PC using an HDMI cable then the audio will only route through the HDMI cable.* In Sound Option, under control panel, you can select which Audio option to use...it might be the Realtech audio (Codec), Internal sound card, USB sound card or HDMI output.*


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Cyberkid, the information you are providing is so wrong. It is not that if you connect your Display with PC using an HDMI cable then the audio will only route through the HDMI cable.* In Sound Option, under control panel, you can select which Audio option to use...it might be the Realtech audio (Codec), Internal sound card, USB sound card or HDMI output.*



Thanks for the info cilus. But now the question is in terms of contrast, colours and blacks  U2412M and U2312HM are behind S2440L (AMVA) so how is the image quality is better in IPS?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Cyberkid, the information you are providing is so wrong. It is not that if you connect your Display with PC using an HDMI cable then the audio will only route through the HDMI cable.* In Sound Option, under control panel, you can select which Audio option to use...it might be the Realtech audio (Codec), Internal sound card, USB sound card or HDMI output.*



If so, thanks for correcting me. I've tried looking for the options, didn't quite get it. Will try it again.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

CyberKid, nothing to be disappointed here, here we learn new things everyday n share it.

Regarding MVA and IPS comparison, have a read here: A-MVA 8-bit vs. E-IPS 6-bit + FRC - [H]ard|Forum
and here: *www.overclock.net/t/1311030/best-picture-quality-amva-or-e-ips


----------



## rider (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> CyberKid, nothing to be disappointed here, here we learn new things everyday n share it.
> 
> Regarding MVA and IPS comparison, have a read here: A-MVA 8-bit vs. E-IPS 6-bit + FRC - [H]ard|Forum
> and here: Best picture quality: AMVA or e-IPS



It seems like AMVA is the boss here. It has a true 8-bit colour depth too. It is said AMVA has not good colour accuracy as IPS but this new Dell S2440L has 1.8 default deltaE score. What do you say?

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5906/fffffij.jpg
(lower is better)


----------



## rider (Nov 21, 2012)

Is this model worth to wait or not?
AOC's 23-inch IPS monitor almost skips the bezel, ships soon for $199


----------



## Cilus (Nov 22, 2012)

Buddy, 1st let us know what is going to be ....AMVA or IPS?


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 22, 2012)

Bro see lg ips236V its better thn dell 2440l


----------



## rider (Nov 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, 1st let us know what is going to be ....AMVA or IPS?



whichever has better image quality. At infibeam right now Dell S2440L is costing me 12.6k and U2312HM for 13.6k.



chandan3 said:


> Bro see lg ips236V its better thn dell 2440l



How? any source or proof?


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 23, 2012)

@rider
am going to buy dell s2440l morrow. did u found out which one is better?
i guess i couldn't find a better monitor at this price range!!


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> @rider
> am going to buy dell s2440l morrow. did u found out which one is better?
> i guess i couldn't find a better monitor at this price range!!



Thanks a lot brother. Please tell me after taking demo.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 23, 2012)

@rider
can u tellme which other model to look for in dell in 24" in the same range????? other then s2440l which is the probably my choice


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> @rider
> can u tellme which other model to look for in dell in 24" in the same range????? other then s2440l which is the probably my choice




Other choices are 23" Dell Ultrasharp IPS panel U2312HM and Samsung T23B350AR. Both are around 15k locally.
New Dell S2440L is an AMVA panel monitor with mac style edge-to-edge screen and It has outstanding static 5000:1 contrast with deepest blacks.


----------



## prashanthada (Nov 25, 2012)

@rider dude bought my whole system along with 2440l. and coudnt load my windows on my cpu till now. but using the screen right now attaching to a laptop with hdmi. and tell u wat its looking amazing crisp and sharp. will post pics morrow with the whole syestem


----------



## rider (Nov 26, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> @rider dude bought my whole system along with 2440l. and coudnt load my windows on my cpu till now. but using the screen right now attaching to a laptop with hdmi. and tell u wat its looking amazing crisp and sharp. will post pics morrow with the whole syestem



wow! congrats bro. Waiting for your pics.


----------



## arun garg (Nov 27, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> @rider dude bought my whole system along with 2440l. and coudnt load my windows on my cpu till now. but using the screen right now attaching to a laptop with hdmi. and tell u wat its looking amazing crisp and sharp. will post pics morrow with the whole syestem



I have Samsung S23A350H LED monitor. But when i saw the Dell S2440L monitor i find it's great. But i still don't know whether it is better than samsung. how is the gaming performance of it. Please tell me so i could have DELL . How dell perform in gaming .


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2012)

arun garg said:


> I have Samsung S23A350H LED monitor. But when i saw the Dell S2440L monitor i find it's great. But i still don't know whether it is better than samsung. how is the gaming performance of it. Please tell me so i could have DELL . How dell perform in gaming .



How much reflection is in the screen is of S2440L? Is it glossier than your Samsung S23A350H ?


----------



## arun garg (Nov 28, 2012)

rider said:


> How much reflection is in the screen is of S2440L? Is it glossier than your Samsung S23A350H ?



I still want to know the review of both samsung S23A350H and DELL S2440L led monitor.I want to know the difference between these two in gaming. That's why i want to know the performance of dell . I will sell my Samsung LED and buy the DELL . Please tell me as soon as possible


----------



## rider (Nov 29, 2012)

arun garg said:


> I still want to know the review of both samsung S23A350H and DELL S2440L led monitor.I want to know the difference between these two in gaming. That's why i want to know the performance of dell . I will sell my Samsung LED and buy the DELL . Please tell me as soon as possible



 Dell S2440L Review

*reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-s23a350h/4505-3174_7-34640404.html


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2012)

As it seems that you guys are discussion regarding Dell S series monitor I would like to inform a design problem in those monitors. 

Couple of weeks ago I bought S2240L - the smaller sibling of S2440L. the issue is with how the LCD Panel (glass + LCD Screen) is mounted on the body/housing. the S series monitors has edge to edge glass, there is a tiny gap(1mm may be) between the  housing and the screen. also the screen is not sturdily attached. because of this if you apply a little pressure (say when cleaning or taping on the screen ) the screen moves(<1mm). I had initially thought that it was a manufacturing defect thinking whole screen was not bolted properly, but it turned out that other piece which my vendor opened to check also had the same issue. I think its by design.. but other than that there is no complaint at all. the monitor is outstanding. 

As for gaming.. I can check it over the weekend with BF3.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2012)

The Dell 2440's G2G response time is a shocking below par 6ms!!!


----------



## rider (Nov 29, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> The Dell 2440's G2G response time is a shocking below par 6ms!!!



yea! it is great comes in class 1 (gaming class) of TFT Central.



RCuber said:


> As it seems that you guys are discussion regarding Dell S series monitor I would like to inform a design problem in those monitors.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I bought S2240L - the smaller sibling of S2440L. the issue is with how the LCD Panel (glass + LCD Screen) is mounted on the body/housing. the S series monitors has edge to edge glass, there is a tiny gap(1mm may be) between the  housing and the screen. also the screen is not sturdily attached. because of this if you apply a little pressure (say when cleaning or taping on the screen ) the screen moves(<1mm). I had initially thought that it was a manufacturing defect thinking whole screen was not bolted properly, but it turned out that other piece which my vendor opened to check also had the same issue. I think its by design.. but other than that there is no complaint at all. the monitor is outstanding.
> 
> As for gaming.. I can check it over the weekend with BF3.



dude! in review I read there is serious reflection is in these edge-to-edge monitors. In the review it is said much like a mirror when you turn it off. What do you say?


----------



## rider (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## prashanthada (Dec 1, 2012)

@rider
you are true reflection is very much there in the monitor. when turned off you can completely watch urself in it.
i couldn't post the picture was busy and out of station. will post pic moroow with turned off and on. will be testing gaming also morrow.
but its a great monitor. contrast is outstanding!!


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> @rider
> you are true reflection is very much there in the monitor. when turned off you can completely watch urself in it.
> i couldn't post the picture was busy and out of station. will post pic moroow with turned off and on. will be testing gaming also morrow.
> but its a great monitor. contrast is outstanding!!



How is the reflection when the monitor is on. I mean its tolerable like a normal glossy monitor or too much than a normal.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2012)

At your kinda budget you can easily buy an IPS panel rather than buying a VA panel.


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> At your kinda budget you can easily buy an IPS panel rather than buying a VA panel.



Yes, I know but the new Dell S2440L has AMVA panel that beats Dell IPS U2312HM in terms of contrast by 4 times, better black levels and default colour production. Response time and viewing angles are also great.. par of U2312HM. So, totally confused.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2012)

^^ Black levels on a SPVA/AMVA panel is good but viewing angles to response time to color accuracy is better on a IPS panel. For movies and distance watching get AMVA but for gaming and close viewing get IPS. Its that simple.


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Black levels on a SPVA/AMVA panel is good but viewing angles to response time to color accuracy is better on a IPS panel. For movies and distance watching get AMVA but for gaming and close viewing get IPS. Its that simple.



Read Dell S2440L Review
It has 5ms response time which comes in class 1 of TFT central (high end gaming class) and viewing angles are acceptable. 



Spoiler



*www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_s2440l/viewing_angles.jpg



*In terms of default colour it beats Dell IPS U2312HM.*

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5906/fffffij.jpg
(lower is better)

Colour accuracy can only be better in IPS sounds stereotypical after seeing this graph now.
What do you say now? Should I still go with Dell IPS Ultrasharp U2312HM?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2012)

AMVA still has some limitations however in practice, still suffering from the off-centre contrast shift you see from VA matrices. Viewing angles are therefore not as wide as IPS technology and the technology is often dismissed for colour critical work as a result. Contrast ratios are capable of being very high, but it seems many desktop monitors have only average contrast ratio performance comparable to older P-MVA and modern TN Film panels, and not surpassing PVA matrices. Some more recent AMVA modules  are paired with W-LED backlighting and do offer some staggering static contrast ratios of >3000:1 though. Response time remains competitive and in line with the developments made with the P-MVA generation of panels. However, it does not appear to be as reactive as some overdriven TN Film and IPS matrices when it comes to pixel response times.

TN Film, MVA, PVA and IPS - Panel Technologies

If you ask me I still love an IPS panel over native VA panels and the reasons are a lot right now.You should look beyond Delta Values .Delta Gamut charts are not at all the deciding factor for an LCD panel. 
But if you think the 2440 is the monitor,sure you should get it.If you can get the Ultrasharp  do get it eyes wide shut or do a side by side real world test and you would know.


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> AMVA still has some limitations however in practice, still suffering from the off-centre contrast shift you see from VA matrices. Viewing angles are therefore not as wide as IPS technology and the technology is often dismissed for colour critical work as a result. Contrast ratios are capable of being very high, but it seems many desktop monitors have only average contrast ratio performance comparable to older P-MVA and modern TN Film panels, and not surpassing PVA matrices. Some more recent AMVA modules  are paired with W-LED backlighting and do offer some staggering static contrast ratios of >3000:1 though. Response time remains competitive and in line with the developments made with the P-MVA generation of panels. However, it does not appear to be as reactive as some overdriven TN Film and IPS matrices when it comes to pixel response times.
> 
> TN Film, MVA, PVA and IPS - Panel Technologies
> 
> ...


So you mean to say delta values don't give the correct colour accuracy measurement. If we talk about the overall image production of S2440L over U2312HM except that viewing angles. How is it better than S2440L? I can not take the demo of either of the models locally or by asking dell. That's why I need help through this thread.

At infibeam store right now Dell S2440L is costing me 12.6k and U2312HM for 13.6k by using special 10% off coupon.


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 2, 2012)

Single reason why I wouldn't touch the ST2440, glossy screen.


----------



## rider (Dec 3, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Single reason why I wouldn't touch the ST2440, glossy screen.



what do you mean?


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

@The Incinerator  IPS panel mechanism would be better but in the end performance in terms of image quality is seems to be better in AMVA panels (S2440L) now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2012)

You are harping too much on Default DeltaE rather than Calibrated DeltaE.


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You are harping too much on Default DeltaE rather than Calibrated DeltaE.



Sorry, I have not much info about colour accuracy measurement. But calibrated deltaE score seems to done by some expensive instrument, right?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2012)

There are two ways one is software and the other is hardware based. If you or anyone has understanding of a good image can easily calibrate with software.


----------



## rajnusker (Dec 4, 2012)

rider said:


> what do you mean?



Glossy screen. Looks cheap and is annoying. P.S. 24240 lacks wide angle adjustment.  My current screen annoys me because I couldn't adjust the height according to my needs.


----------



## rider (Dec 4, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Glossy screen. Looks cheap and is annoying. P.S. 24240 lacks wide angle adjustment.  My current screen annoys me because I couldn't adjust the height according to my needs.



Do you own a Dell S2440L monitor? FYI The most expensive monitor in the market that it Apple LED Cinema Display 24" costs ₹ 59,700 at iStore. It is  also a super glossy screen, same like S2440L. Glossy screens makes contrast, brightness and video quality richer than matte screen or say for movies and games glossy is more suitable and for offices,  workstations, or professional use the matte finish. So your point on looking cheap is invalid.


----------



## Yoda (Dec 5, 2012)

any comments on "Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L Monitor" on this IPS panel monitor. Any reviews available searched but couldn't find any reviews on this monitor


----------



## rider (Dec 5, 2012)

Yoda said:


> any comments on "Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L Monitor" on this IPS panel monitor. Any reviews available searched but couldn't find any reviews on this monitor



ask RCuber he owns that model.


----------



## rider (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

rider said:


> yea! it is great comes in class 1 (gaming class) of TFT Central.
> 
> 
> 
> dude! in review I read there is serious reflection is in these edge-to-edge monitors. In the review it is said much like a mirror when you turn it off. What do you say?



its my dad's monitor, yes its like a mirror when switched off, but I haven't noticed observed much reflection unless i'm looking for it.  



Yoda said:


> any comments on "Dell 21.5 inch LED - S2240L Monitor" on this IPS panel monitor. Any reviews available searched but couldn't find any reviews on this monitor



Except for the little flimsy panel fitting, rest is fine. I couldn't test the gaming performance of this monitor. 

also if one uses the presets like movies gaming etc.. text will look blurry, one has to set the preset to standard to get back clear text. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...6240-1080p-led-monitor-15k-2.html#post1794178


----------



## Myth (Dec 10, 2012)

Quite a long thread for a 1080p monitor for 15k


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

Myth said:


> Quite a long thread for a 1080p monitor for 15k



It would be more longer or say will continue for years as it will help other members to buy in future. Is there any problem, dude?


----------



## prashanthada (Dec 10, 2012)

so i have the s2440l finally...............and to be be accurate it has reflection but once the screen is on and when you are playing it doesn't reflect that much..............i don't feel it has any reflection problem.................
its contrast is way to good for me...............


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

prashanthada said:


> so i have the s2440l finally...............and to be be accurate it has reflection but once the screen is on and when you are playing it doesn't reflect that much..............i don't feel it has any reflection problem.................
> its contrast is way to good for me...............



Thanks for the info. I want to know more about colours and viewing angles. I know contrast is super awesome, the best in its price range.


----------



## summers (Dec 11, 2012)

dude, get a Tv instead on monitor. You will get all what u want...!!


----------



## rider (Dec 12, 2012)

summers said:


> dude, get a Tv instead on monitor. You will get all what u want...!!



  There is no 1080p TV for about 15k


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2012)

Tell me the name of shops at nehru place, new delhi where I can take the demonstration of Dell S2440L and U2312HM?


----------



## 007 (Dec 31, 2012)

@rider - Have you decided on a monitor and bought it? If so, plz post a review about it.


----------



## rider (Dec 31, 2012)

007 said:


> @rider - Have you decided on a monitor and bought it? If so, plz post a review about it.



It has been delayed. I will inform you when I get one.


----------

